# Sharks, sharks and more ...



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Fished yesterday, 9/2, at The Edge. We had good live bait, good sized, and dead bait as a back-up; jigs too. However, all we caught were sharks. Sharks at the bottom, sharks midway, and sharks at the top. They all seemed to be the same species, white spots on the side, but I do not know the name of this shark. Small sharks to quite large. There were many, many boats at The Edge, and some we could see caught something decent although we could not tell much except they gaffed the fish. We moved around a lot, but still all we caught were sharks. Fished 227 to 180 feet in depth. 

When we pulled into the marina, the FWC followed us in and stepped aboard to check our catch. We had come in closer to catch something for dinner and had vermillion snapper and red porgy; that is all. The officers said sharks are spawning which is the explanation for our bad luck. As I understand it, sharks do not spawn, but actually "do it" and preduce live off spring. However, maybe overactive hormones is the reason. But, where were the grouper?


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

They are out there, Our neighbors took the kids swimming an fishing where the road ends a Ft Pickens, The water was cloudy in places. They didnt feel right so didnt venture into it, But fished it an brought home a couple 3 ft Black Tips, caught from the sand to about as far as you can cast. So yea I believe ya there are more this year than last. I like catching em, But worry about the rest of the swimmers around an they dont evenblink that a meat eater was pulled up 10 yrds from where they are swimming. Glad to hear ya did hit something to eat, :thumbsup: ole carver


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Some sharks have live birth and other species of sharks lay eggs. The eggs are called mermaids purses.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Sharks are everywhere!*

Sharks are everywhere on all built spots and natural bottom rigs and even in open water! Makes me wonder what will be left by next summer!!


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

Likely Atlantic Sharpnose. They have white spots on them and there a bunch of them around right now. I caught a bunch of them yesterday...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahhhh Shark finning.... The good ole days.


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

flukedaddy said:


> Ahhhh Shark finning.... The good ole days.


 These are the good ole days.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

We ran into the same 'problem'. Tons of them. Our largest was about 3 1/2 ft. Probably caught 12-15. We did manage about a dozen huge mingo's.


----------



## nutmanC130 (Mar 6, 2010)

We were out as well that day and sharks ruled our day (Grrrr). 5 hrs of trolling and hooked 5-6 sharks= no kings/wahoo.... Salavged day with some good size gags and mingo but again sharks sharks sharks and more sharks....


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Lucky Pink Bucket said:


> Likely Atlantic Sharpnose. They have white spots on them and there a bunch of them around right now. I caught a bunch of them yesterday...


I think you are right there. However, I remember now we also caught some large sharks and at least a couple were bull sharks.


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Still beats a good day at work......


----------

